

The Future of Enterprise App Development Is Swift - thebouv
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/10/the-future-of-enterprise-app-development-is-swift/

======
thebouv
I posted a link to this after reading it because I'm trying to see where do
people think Swift is/can actually go.

Beyond Apple's walled garden to make systems level applications? Are they
putting this up as a C/C++/Go/Java replacement, or just "we're awesome"
hyperbole?

It's confusing because I am both intrigued by and super wary of diving into
Swift personally.

------
fithisux
Titles like these make me stick closer to Golang.

